

Please review my web-based Emacs color theme generator - pogos
http://alexpogosyan.com/color-theme-creator/

======
yanowitz
This is so crazy cool I can't believe it. Thanks for making it so much easier
to quickly play with my config.

Nice to haves: 1\. select your language sample (ruby, lisp, c++, etc.) 2\.
paste in an existing config and have it load that to start with

But regardless, great tool. Many thanks!

~~~
pogos
#1 is already on my todo list

#2 is a great idea! I think I'll try to implement it, thank you.

~~~
gn
I second yanowitz: this is wicked cool, thank you very much; it would be even
more awesome than it already is if we had a choice of language. Do you think
you could find the time to include Javascript and sh?

------
adg
I kept clicking on parts of the code hoping it'd automatically select the type
of element I had clicked on so I could change its color. Looks like I'm the
only one, though, judging from the other comments.

~~~
pogos
this is somewhere at the end of my todo list, thanks for reminding me :-)

------
pogos
This is a very basic editor. I'm planning to add more options (fonts,
decorations etc) and more languages.

~~~
protomyth
kudos to you, it is quite nice

------
jrockway
For those of you who don't want to leave Emacs to customize Emacs, you can
just put the point near the face that you want to customize, type M-x
customize-face, accept the default, and follow the instructions from there.
This works in all Emacsen newer than about 18 or so.

~~~
iheartmemcache
Even simpler, just open a scratch buffer, paste the code, and evaluate the
expressions with C-x C-e.

~~~
jrockway
I am talking about how to, given some code in an arbitrary language and you
wanting to change the color of some construct, do that with built-in emacs
mechanisms. I think going to a web page, pasting your code, tweaking, and then
putting some random lisp back into emacs is a waste of effort when Emacs
already has this functionality built in.

~~~
jackowayed
It's a nice tip, and it could be nice for just changing one or 2 colors, but
for totally doing a theme from scratch, I think I'd prefer a color wheel to
messing with color hexes.

------
ptomato
You probably should have something to display hex codes/color name or
something like that so that you can ensure that two colors for different
elements are the same.

------
mprime
Maybe there's a way to do it that I missed, but it would be helpful if when I
select a color from the palette, I could see the Hex/RGB value for the color
and set it from that as well. That way when I want to set two elements to the
same color, I wouldn't have to wait and change it in the config file (which
defeats the whole purpose of this application).

Otherwise, great idea!

------
ambulatorybird
I'd also suggest letting the user select from a list of pre-defined colors.

------
nfriedly
That's awesome!

Does anybody know of one of these for the bash shell prompt?

------
ionrock
I've always had mixed opinions of color-theme and this really makes it easy to
get right. Thanks!

------
VMG
I had this idea a while ago, very pleased to see it realized. What terminals
are supported?

I wanted to do it for all the permutations of vim, zsh, LS_COLORS, gnome-
terminal, urxvt xterm and so forth

It would be nice to be able to click the keyword and select the color then.

------
cvd
This is great. By the way, do you (or anyone else) know of a good
tutorial/guide for creating color combinations that go well together?

UPDATE: One thing that would be nice is to be able to drop a pre-existing
color theme in and then tweak it with the color picker.

~~~
msg
I have a soft spot in my heart for this one.

<http://colors.napcsweb.com/colorschemer/>

There are several schemes to choose from (complimentary, contrasting, triadic,
etc) and knobs to adjust. You get 5 colors to look at next to each other and
18 along the same lines that go together. The input is in HSV/RGB and every
output color comes in hex.

------
jackowayed
It would be really cool if you indicated what parts of the file you're editing
at the moment. Maybe like underlining all of them? I know you could just
change it to some crazy color and see what changes, but then if you want it
right back where it was, you can never get it perfectly back.

Also, I second the request for being able to paste in a config to base it off
of (mostly so that if I make a config, then decide I love it except for 1 or 2
things but want to use your editor instead of messing with the color codes, I
can use your editor to tweak it).

It's awesome as it is, though. Nice work :)

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Visual Studio has a sidebar that's grey for untouched lines. On lines that you
edit, this sidebar turns yellow, and it turns green when you save and red for
errors.

~~~
jackowayed
Yeah, I thought about something like that (assuming I know what you mean), but
since this is about parts of lines, not lines, I thought underlining would
work better (especially since basically every line has keywords).

It's still a little difficult to indicate the minibuffer background, the frame
border, etc, but I think those names are a little more obvious, and there's
fewer of them.

------
vaporstun
Where were you when I was hand-coding my current Emacs theme??

Great work!

My only suggestion is that you could display the lisp code for the theme below
the code window so I could both see it update in real time and be able to
export it without clicking the button.

Surely you don't have to implement this because it was likely a free-time
project and it is infinitely better than anything I've ever seen that tries to
accomplish this, (because I haven't seen anything that tried to do this and
when you divide by zero, well...) but you asked for reviews and that is my
sole critique.

------
ertug
Awesome!

It would be really nice to see what others are creating.

What about saving our themes with a name on the site then the app can allow us
to share it and vote it?

------
rbanffy
Insanely cool. Thanks.

Some suggestions:

I would prefer a triangle-in-a-color-wheel arrangement for the color picker.

One nice addition too would be a complementary color generator with the same
saturation-luminance.

Another would be having the #rrggbb color so it could be easily copied and
pasted between settings.

But swill, as it is, it's awesome. Thank you very much!

------
beilabs
Could be an idea to have a sample of the current color beside the string.

So, beside keywords, there would be a box filled in with the current color,
instead of clicking each checkbox it would have a snapshot of all of the
colors. Handy to reference them instead of looking at the sample code.

------
docgnome
This is really cool! I'd second, third, whatever, the call for an import. It
would also be neat if it was pluggable so when someone writes an emacs
extension with custom faces, they could write a little snippet file to plugin
to this to make those faces available.

------
jcsalterego
Which versions of Emacs will the generated configs work under? (Emacs vs
XEmacs, etc?)

Thanks!

~~~
avar
XEmacs is considered pretty dead at this point. Very few people bother to make
new (or old) elisp programs XEmacs compatible these days.

And I'm hoping you're not one of the remaining 20 XEmacs users :)

~~~
jcsalterego
Good point, I've lost track..

------
catch404
Very cool, is it missing the seleced text colour?

~~~
pogos
fixed, thank you.

~~~
catch404
Thanks! This is such a great tool :D

------
lambdom
Other idea: Keep track of other people color theme. But, yes.. I use vim and
textmate and I'm a bit jealous :) Good job!

------
zellux
Really nice one, and it would be better if you could can more settings like
fonts and mode-line-inactive.

------
lancerx
suhweet! Thanks so much!! Someday, I'd like to be able to import the settings
of an existing theme and tweak from there.

------
stuntmouse
now if i could just figure out a way to change the background color of the
active window, i'd be all set. nice job.

~~~
jrockway
Surprisingly, it's M-x set-background-color. You can also change the
background color of the default face; same thing.

~~~
stuntmouse
I should have been more specific. I'd like to change the background color of
the active window to indicate which one has focus.

Your solution changes the background color for all windows.

------
sendos
Simply awesome!

------
claymmm
Brilliant!

------
gorm
Awesome!

------
lifeisstillgood
marvellous!

------
whatwhatwhat
it is not incredibly user-friendly

~~~
mixmax
It fits emacs very well in that regard.

~~~
melling
These icons look pretty straight forward.

<http://aquamacs.org/>

There is a nice File, Edit... menu that goes along with it.

Close your eyes and pretend the rest of the complexity doesn't exist and it
will be no different than using Notepad, etc. When you want more, open your
eyes a little.

~~~
docgnome
I would strongly recommend against using aquamacs as it uses non-standard
config locations which can be a giant headache. It writes saved configs into
the ~/Library folder verses .emacs and it's very easy to create conflicting
configs where .emacs is overridden. They may have fixed this, but that's how
it behaved the last time I used it. This also seems to be the general
consensus in #emacs on freenode. I'd recommend using Carbon Emacs on OS X
instead. <http://homepage.mac.com/zenitani/emacs-e.html>

